
AI, IA, and AIA - memexy
https://jods.mitpress.mit.edu/pub/issue3-case/release/6
======
memexy
This is a pretty good article about technology as a means of augmenting human
intelligence. Doug Engelbart's vision of a runaway AGI was about augmenting
groups of humans so that they could accelerate their own progress. By
constantly re-applying what they had discovered to their current work he
imagined the group becoming ever more effective at solving harder and harder
problems. That's what runaway AGI looks like. It's a group of humans solving
problems through the use of technology and collaboration that they couldn't
solve on their own.

> In 1962 — decades before Garry Kasparov played chess with centaurs, years
> before the early internet was invented, even a while before the first
> supercomputer — Doug Engelbart was investigating how our tools shape our
> thoughts. At the time, most of Doug’s peers just saw computers as a way to
> crunch numbers faster. However, he saw something deeper: he saw a way to
> augment the human mind.

